# Protein Consumption



## dodgyone (Aug 19, 2003)

I've recently been to the doctor for tests as I've been feeling really tired and washed out.

After blood tests they couldn't find anything majorly wrong other than that my kidney's were showing signs of stress, more than likely because of the high protein diet. I tended to consume about 200-240 grams of protein per day and I weigh about 155-160 lbs.

I reduced this as requested a couple of weeks ago but I haven't noticed any major difference. I was on a 40/40/20 diet up until now and changed it to around a 40/30/30 diet to see if it would help. I'm now consuming 150-160 grams of protein a day (the bare minimum) and I've upped my good fats through nuts and oily fish to give me another 10% there.

Has anyone else experienced problems with protein consumption? Any advice guys? I've relied on a high protein diet for so long that it feels strange adjusting it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Not at all, I eat more protein than you and have for years without issue


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't think your kidney issues are related to your protein intake!


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 19, 2003)

Are you drinking enough water?  That could be leading to stress if your body isn't processing things properly.


----------



## dodgyone (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for your comments so far.

Apparently if your kidney's are weak in the first place then the high protein diet doesn't help. Perhaps mine weren't too good to start with and sufferered as a result?

I drink a lot of water continually throughut the day. I take a 1.5 litre to work and refill it at the fountain when empty. I must take in between 4.5 to 5 litres every day easily.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Dodgyone,Don't know if youvé seen my post about kidney but I ruptured it swimming a couple weeks ago and have maintained about 250 gms. of protein per day with no bad effects.I think as long as your getting quality protein with lots of fluids it shouldn't be a problem.I'd say get them checked with ultrasound,see what's up.
Hey Jodi,I'm just curious,how many gms do you eat daily?  I hear of people consuming 3 g's per Lb.of body weight or more.Where do we draw the line?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2003)

Some pro BB's might get 4-5g/lb!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2003)

Creatine will raise kidney levels, supposedly a false alarm.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 19, 2003)

You might try mixing up your proteins and get some slower forms such as casein. That's a fair amount of protein you are ingesting and depending how often you are taking it you may be dumping a large amount of it down the toilet. Which may account for some of the fatigue.

I got in a similar state as you with the tiredness etc. and the essential fat increase helped me pretty fast. Are you tired all the time or just at certain times? This could be an insulin related effect if it happens after eating. Experiment, try complex carbs and the slower proteins. Also, try to spread outthe daily caloric intake over 6 or so meals and try to limit the majority to under 500 cals.


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> I got in a similar state as you with the tiredness etc. and the essential fat increase helped me pretty fast. Are you tired all the time or just at certain times? This could be an insulin related effect if it happens after eating. Experiment, try complex carbs and the slower proteins. Also, try to spread outthe daily caloric intake over 6 or so meals and try to limit the majority to under 500 cals.


*I get tierd and lose energy in a certain time of the day too* 
what you mean by slower proteins ?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 19, 2003)

Sara, the whey variety is is just like a fast carb - it is absorbed very fast and the amino acid pool of the body can only circulate protein about 2-3 hrs. In which case it is dumped if it isnot needed. The caesin form of protein (milk protein) is slower to digest (it's somewhat analogous to slow/complex carbs) so it takes longer to enter the amino acid pool. The idea is that you can keep the pool full my "trickle charging" it with a constant stream of amino acids as the old ones are used or dumped. This is why a lot of us take in some low fat cottage cheese at night before bed so that we can be sure the amino acids are available when the nighttime GH cycle kicks in to repair tissue and start growing new tissue. Don't get me wrong - whey is a very good protein but it is also like the "sugar" of proteins in the way it is rapidly absorbed. It's perfect for post workout since the mucles need a fast delivery. But its also good to ingest the slower forms during the course of the day to keep the pool all level.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dodgyone *_
> I've recently been to the doctor for tests as I've been feeling really tired and washed out.
> 
> After blood tests they couldn't find anything majorly wrong other than that my kidney's were showing signs of stress, more than likely because of the high protein diet. I tended to consume about 200-240 grams of protein per day and I weigh about 155-160 lbs.
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2003)

Fats will give you energy. Make sure you are getting enough quality fats!


----------



## dodgyone (Aug 20, 2003)

I've always kept to 6 meals every day spaced out every 2.5 to 3 hours. I consume about 350 to 400 calories per meal more or less and ensure that I get slow releasing carbs throughout the day (brown basmati rice, porridge oats, sweet potato, red lentils, 100% wholewheat pasta, apples, etc).

I find that the afternoon is where I really feel start to feel drained and tired. I eat at about 12:30 and again at 15:10 eating slow releasing carbs so I cannot understand what I'm doing that's so wrong. I tend to train at about 16:30 so this tiredness is having quite an affect on that.

So now my diet is 45c/30p/f25 and I've dramatically upped my good fat consumption by to what it used to be at the 40c/p40/f20 level.

My training software program recommends about 2000 calories per day for me and I tend to stick to that. I weight about 150-160lbs. Should I up the calorie intake? I used to be quite fat so I'm nervous about eating too much.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, I have not got the fatigue/energy equation perfected yet myself. I want to crash about 1-2 pm each day myself. I may be in an overtrain condition though since I have been hitting it hard for a long time. If I do not force myself to walk around or get a little more food I am sawing logs for about 30 - 45 minutes on the couch. It seems to help to take in a mini-meal that contains some good fat in it (a few bites of low fat cottage cheese [1/2 cup] and maybe a piece of whole wheat toast with some cold olive oil poured on it - maybe 3/4 teaspoon).

Your caloric level seems about right for you though unless you are very active and want to start a growth phase.


----------



## Jim1954 (Aug 20, 2003)

OceanDude,

This is a bit off the topic here, but what are 
some other good sources of caesin?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jim1954 *_
> OceanDude,
> 
> This is a bit off the topic here, but what are
> some other good sources of caesin?


http://www.1fast400.com/product_inf...d=428&osCsid=a8cf3bc2aa35a6c7f204fda51ce31fe0
This has a good slow release blend!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jim1954 *_
> OceanDude,
> 
> This is a bit off the topic here, but what are
> some other good sources of caesin?



I use only cottage cheese and sometimes a protein blend with it allready mixed in.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 21, 2003)

i take whey protein but really cheap protein is tuna(albacore)
i alos just started takin celtec,lots of carbs.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

wow chicken has alot 2 just bake some chicken breat like 42 grams of protein EACH BREAST


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> http://www.1fast400.com/product_inf...d=428&osCsid=a8cf3bc2aa35a6c7f204fda51ce31fe0
> This has a good slow release blend!



Unfortunately more expensive than putting it together yourself.


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

chicken does also taste better than a glass of whey protein!!!


----------

